# Crew wanted: 2/28-2/29



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Weather is looking good.


Looking for one or two more people for an overnight trip leaving Thursday 10pm from GYB getting back Friday 10pm-Midnight. Boat is a 38 Rampage with generator A/C, heat, microwave, head/shower, etc.


Looking to fish the banks for wahoo and other pelagics. Experienced bluewater fishermen preferred. We will split up the fuel and ice cost evenly.


Licensed captain will be on board. Rods and reels provided but please bring whatever tackle you'd like.

Send me a PM if interested.

Cheers
James


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Check your FB messenger 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

